# 8' Long Tentacle Arms



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Make PVC Extension* _(picture 1): _Decide how much added length you need for your tentacle to be as long as you desire. The PVC here was cut to 29". Using the 1/8 drill bit, cut a hole in each end. Loop in a 7" piece of the smaller gauge wire and use needle nose pliers to twist and bend back so it creates a circle. Slide on a split ring and the hanging hardware is ready to go.

*Prepare Tentacle and Attach PVC* _(picture 2): _Use a serrated knife to cut off the excess of any Great Stuff still leaving a bit of a cap. Decide where the dead center of the tentacle is and bend the wire so you form a loop that is in that center. Take another 7" piece of the smaller gauge hanger wire and loop that through the other hole in the PVC and at the same time to the hook you just made in the tentacle. Use the needle nose pliers to twist it shut and tuck in the ends. 

















*Make a Fabric Holder:* Cut a 39" length of metal plumbers tape and zip tie it together so you get a nice ring. Take some string and tie to one end and directly opposite of that, tie it to the other side. On the opposite side do the same thing. Lift the ring to see where the dead center of the ring would be _(the ring should be horizontal) _and tie the two strings together using a zip tie or more string. Hang the ring on your ceiling hook and hang the tentacle underneath it from the same hook. Leave the tentacle up for the rest of the steps.
















*Gather your Materials* _(picture 1): _Collect the black fabric, gray and black creepy cloth, burlap and moss.

*Hang Fabric* _(picture 2): _Prepare the landscape fabric by punching out holes at the very top. You can use a hole punch or nip little holes out using scissors. Climb up the step stool and wrap the fabric around the outside perimeter of the ring and zip tie in place lacing a zip tie though the holes in the fabric and the holes in the plumber's tape. Then tie off the bottom of the fabric so it is close but not touching the tentacle and taper it up so it gradually increasing in girth as it reaches up to the ring. Cut the excess fabric away.

*Cut Fabric* _(picture 3): _Cut the ends of the fabric so it'll have a more ragged organic look to it. Kind of like tentacle ends. Be careful not to let the end of the tentacle peek through.

















*Hang Black Creepy Cloth *_(picture 1): _Just like the landscape fabric hang the creepy cloth from the ring. Zip tie it at the bottom and middle so it stretches completely around the tentacle. Cut off the excess creepy cloth from the bottom and save for later. Cut the hanging creepy cloth in strips leaving the very top intact. Do the same thing with the gray creepy cloth

*Cut Strips *_(picture 2): _Cut the excess creepy cloth into strips. Tie off each end of the strip so it won't unravel.

*Hang Strips *_(picture 3): _Hang those extra strips randomly on the tentacle. Hang it by the tied off end.
















*Hang Burlap:* Cut the burlap into strips and also tie off one end. Cut the other end so it is free. Hang the burlap from the tied ends onto the tentacle. Pull off all the horizontal netting so you get hanging vertical strings.
















*Hang Moss:* Most plastic mosses have attachment ends so you can create a big long string of it. Do that so you end up with about 5 strings the length needed. Hang that off the tentacle and you are done decorating your monster.


















Here's how the tentacles looked in the haunt after being painted fluorescent. The Blob stencil was also used to give the skin a great scaly look. If you wanted your tentacle tied off to a clothesline so you can hit ToTs with it... attach the string to the joint where the PVC meets the tentacle. Cut a hole in the landscape fabric higher up and lace the string through the hole and out the tentacle assembly. Lace the string through an eye hook mounted in the ceiling above and away from the tentacle. Now you've made yourself a fun pull string. heheh....


Thanks again for checking out this tutorial!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are awesome! I love how you did the mouth and extended them... would have never come out that good if I tried it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I am TELLING!!! MOM, did you SEE what TERRA did to the garage?!? Lol!  


That is just sick Terra! I'm sure you will have to issue the ToT's rubber training pants before they enter this year.  Thanks for the awesome (as per usual) tutorial.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking tentacles and extensions, Terra!

Now I see how I can extend my tentacles. 
Wait---I don't have any tentacles! Frowny Face......


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Lady you are so talented! They look fantastic!

I am not even sure how to respond to DitG's lack of tentacles??


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Unfortunate incident with a hot wire foam cutter. Ouch!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Dang, Terra puts all to shame. She makes it look so easy. Great job.


----------

